# How to cut?



## Parcero (Nov 17, 2009)

Ave!

The Rent is getting ready and the friend of mine to whom I'm growing it wants it to be harvested in different stages. He cant handle almost any smoke so some of this one needs to be cut some now and some later.
Which part should I start? Take now the main cola or some lower side branches?

Thank you!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 17, 2009)

Is it ready?  What do the trichs look like?


----------



## SicSativa (Nov 17, 2009)

plants are always maturer on top. so take the top part of the plant and leave the lower to mature.  Peace


----------



## Parcero (Nov 17, 2009)

> Is it ready?  What do the trichs look like?





> plants are always maturer on top. so take the top part of the plant and leave the lower to mature.  Peace



Ok, thanks.
No, it´s not quite ready yet but he wants to take some of it anyways, you know a bit more mild...
I would not and I might just leave it alone.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 17, 2009)

hello  I  Harvest  in stages..i  start  when  trichs  start  to  cloud..so thy are  clear/cloudy...this  is  more  uppity  high  and  Im  active...then I  let plant  go  for another  week  to  10  days  then trichs(strain dependant)  is  cloudy  maybe  a  bit  amber too  and  take  some  more....then  let  go  another  week  and  trichs  atmore  amber..then  I take  more  if  not all....this is  all  for  diffrent  types  of  High...Hope  this  helps..take care  and  be  safe..



oh..how  about  some  pics  of  this  Lovely  RENT?


----------



## kaotik (Nov 17, 2009)

SicSativa said:
			
		

> plants are always maturer on top. so take the top part of the plant and leave the lower to mature. Peace


i see people do this, but it's always been my experience that the top bud is usually the last to fully mature.


----------



## Parcero (Nov 17, 2009)

> hello I Harvest in stages..i start when trichs start to cloud..so thy are clear/cloudy...this is more uppity high and Im active...then I let plant go for another week to 10 days then trichs(strain dependant) is cloudy maybe a bit amber too and take some more....then let go another week and trichs atmore amber..then I take more if not all....this is all for diffrent types of High...Hope this helps..take care and be safe..



Ok,  thanks man, but you check which budsites are cloudy and take them or you start from mail cola and ripen more the lower ones?

The Rent, only water, as reguested. I've put used tea leaves and coffee on top thats all. It's skinny and small compared to the others but still over 700mm. Main -bud- is small , but has over twenty budsites. Might give an ounce and I´ll be really interested to compare the taste to the others.


----------



## surreptitious (Nov 17, 2009)

SicSativa said:
			
		

> plants are always maturer on top. so take the top part of the plant and leave the lower to mature. Peace


 
i'm sorry, but maybe i'm not understanding correctly.  how are plants more mature on top?  isnt the top where all the new growth comes from?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 17, 2009)

surreptitious said:
			
		

> i'm sorry, but maybe i'm not understanding correctly. how are plants more mature on top? isnt the top where all the new growth comes from?


 


I  dont  think  te  plant  matures  diffrent..what Im  saying  is  I  take  the  plant  at  top  when  the  trichs  are  just  starting  to  cloud..for  a more  ody  high..and  then  this  allows  the  light  to  get  to  bottom  half  and  the  trichs  then  are  mutureing  to  cloudy...then  to  amber..get  a  scope  if  ya  aint  got  one....


*parcero*.....Very  Nice  my  friend..well  done...what  are  the  trichs  at  on  that Lovely  Ladie?  


:48:


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 17, 2009)

Your instinct is right on...I wouldn't chop those either...just tell your 

lightweight friend to _smoke less at one time_


naw  mean?


----------



## surreptitious (Nov 17, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I dont think te plant matures diffrent..what Im saying is I take the plant at top when the trichs are just starting to cloud..for a more ody high..and then this allows the light to get to bottom half and the trichs then are mutureing to cloudy...then to amber..get a scope if ya aint got one....


what you said makes sense.


----------



## 420benny (Nov 30, 2009)

kaotik said:
			
		

> i see people do this, but it's always been my experience that the top bud is usually the last to fully mature.



That is interesting! What strains do you see this happening to? I find the tops done first on all my girls.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 6, 2009)

I have seen different varieties mature at differnt areas.  For the most part though they seem to mature at the top first.  However, my Afghani #1 the lower buds were always done before the top for some reason, always...and I grew this strain for over 10 yrs.


----------



## tito13 (Dec 6, 2009)

im noticing also, that my lower buds are maturing, or getting the crystals first, then the top ones.


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 7, 2009)

kaotik said:
			
		

> i see people do this, but it's always been my experience that the top bud is usually the last to fully mature.



I agree.. The buds are so densely packed, that they will take longer to mature at the top.. I usually harvest the whole plant at once.. I use GHE Ripen for the last week, and the smoke is usually almost the same whether you take pop corn buds or buds from the top cola.


----------



## Parcero (Dec 7, 2009)

The Rent seems to mature very slowly, evenly all over the plant same. Shes still standing, maybe this morning... Day 74.
I did chop the main off a week a ago or so leaving the rest to grow.


----------

